# Società multiculturali



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Società multiculturali*

Ho trovato questo post interessante
https://nichilismomonamour.wordpres...l-fallimento-della-convivenza-interculturale/
mi trova d'accordo soprattutto sulla ipocrisia di fondo di una società multiculturale. La distinzione tra multiculturalismo e assimilazione.
E condivido la perplessità anche sulla possibilità di una vera società culturale. Almeno non con le differenze così ampie di ora.

E per sottolinearle queste differenze, specie agli amanti della millenaria cultura islamica: http://www.tpi.it/mondo/indonesia/test-della-verginit-al-liceo
per fortuna perfino le associazioni islamiche gli hanno sputato in faccia, a lui e alla sua ridicola proposta. Almeno ufficialmente. Però già il fatto che emergano queste richieste la dice lunga sui margini di integrazione con altre culture.


----------



## Ecate (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uhm
l'impero romano assimilava a forza. Aveva un sistema per cui le religioni altrui venivano assimilate come nuove divinità. Con i politeismi vari funzionava, nella pratica la nuova cultura veniva annullata con un contentino. Le religioni monoteiste sono state una spina nel fianco. Alcuni imperatori erano disposti a chiudere un occhio purché si accettasse il culto dell'imperatore. Questo cristiani ed ebrei (all'inizio c'era una buona dose di confusione tra i due, tanto che per gli ebrei Gesù è un grande studioso ebreo che ha infranto i tabù delle regole alimentari, forse, e del proselitismo, sicuramente) non lo mandarono giù per ovvi motivi. Una situazione simile non è attuabile oggi, o meglio lo è con le culture deboli: ha funzionato infatti solo con l'animismo (Brasile ne sono sicura; Burkina Faso me l'hanno raccontato; Nigeria pare non decolli).
Il Dio unico è un dio geloso - parole sue 
L'unica via possibile per evitare genocidi reali o culturali secondo me è il modello americano.
(sparatemi pure)
In God we trust. E anche no. E comunque, non importa quale. 
Tre o quattro festività delle principali religioni festa nazionale.
halloween e ringraziamento per tutti

l'islam ora sta attraversando un momento storico e culturale inquietante.
Voglio sperare che passi, come sono passati momenti di buio per la ragione e di ostilità per tutto ciò che è altro anche in altre culture.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'unica via possibile per evitare genocidi reali o culturali secondo me è il modello americano.


'nzomma.. A me pare che anche gli USA assimilino con dei contentini le altre culture. 
"Prega pure chi ti pare basta che non scassi" e il nuovo dio comunque è McDonalds e il mercato.
In forme diverse la Germania fa più o meno la stessa cosa. 
Ma alla fine della fiera sempre di assimilazione stiamo parlando, culturale e non violenta. Ma la cultura 'ospite' alla lunga viene annacquata fino a sparire. 
E non sono sicuro sarebbe possibile fare diversamente.


----------



## Ecate (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> 'nzomma.. A me pare che anche gli USA assimilino con dei contentini le altre culture.
> "*Prega pure chi ti pare basta che non scassi" *e il nuovo dio comunque è McDonalds e il mercato.
> In forme diverse la Germania fa più o meno la stessa cosa.
> Ma alla fine della fiera sempre di assimilazione stiamo parlando, culturale e non violenta. Ma la cultura 'ospite' alla lunga viene annacquata fino a sparire.
> E non sono sicuro sarebbe possibile fare diversamente.


Il grassetto è la chiave, credo. E l'annacquamento mi può pure piacere se significa smussare l'integralismo. In questo modo le religioni diventano qualcosa di più intimistico o di più tradizionale, lasciando più libertà all'indole del singolo. 
Poi è vero, il potere di consumo è il valore di molti orfani della religione e dei valori imposti. Nell'est Europa caduto il comunismo e l'egualitarismo etnico religioso le popolazioni liberatesi dal "giogo" si sono reimmerse  nelle rispettive identità etnico religiose e quando non c'erano più se le sono reinventate. Mc donald e commercio sono idolatrati tanto quanto e i sentimenti antiamericani non sono più il rifiuto del consumismo spinto ma il frutto dell'orgoglio identitario.
Si rifiuta quel tipo di consumismo, quel modello culturale, non il modello consumista tout court.
almeno, così io ho percepito


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> l'annacquamento mi può pure piacere se significa smussare l'integralismo.


La prima fase forse.. poi si mescolano i vari credo. E alla fine del credo originario non resta più nulla se non qualche storia per mettere a letto i nipoti.
Quando vivi, e i tuoi figli pure nascono e crescono in un sistema culturale diverso non può essere altrimenti.
L'identità originaria poi la tirano fuori nel caso si sentano, per un qualche motivo minacciati. Se c'è il pane in tavola per tutti e le disparità sono tenute entro limiti tollerabili non si sentono minacciati.



Ecate ha detto:


> Si rifiuta quel tipo di consumismo, quel modello culturale, non il modello consumista tout court.
> almeno, così io ho percepito


Si, sembra anche a me. Ed è la vittoria del modello occidentale. In pratica son riusciti a far passare quel modello come l'unico possibile. Non che fosse difficile dato che in effetti è stato uno dei migliori. Lungi dall'essere perfetto, ma le sue alternative storiche mi sembrano decisamente peggio.
In pratica gli sta sulle balle il consumismo se lo propone gli USA, se glielo propone qualcun altro va bene.
È più una ripicca verso gli USA che verso il consumismo in sé.


----------



## brenin (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il grassetto è la chiave, credo. E l'annacquamento mi può pure piacere se significa smussare l'integralismo. In questo modo le religioni diventano qualcosa di più intimistico o di più tradizionale, lasciando più libertà all'indole del singolo.
> Poi è vero, il potere di consumo è il valore di molti orfani della religione e dei valori imposti. Nell'est Europa caduto il comunismo e l'egualitarismo etnico religioso le popolazioni liberatesi dal "giogo" si sono reimmerse  nelle rispettive identità etnico religiose e quando non c'erano più se le sono reinventate. Mc donald e commercio sono idolatrati tanto quanto e i sentimenti antiamericani non sono più il rifiuto del consumismo spinto ma il frutto dell'orgoglio identitario.
> Si rifiuta quel tipo di consumismo, quel modello culturale, non il modello consumista tout court.
> almeno, così io ho percepito


Scusa, una domanda prima di rispondere, quando parli di est Europa e delle tue percezioni,ti riferisci ad uno stato in particolare o, ad esempio, alla vecchia Urss ???


----------



## Ecate (27 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusa, una domanda prima di rispondere, quando parli di est Europa e delle tue percezioni,ti riferisci ad uno stato in particolare o, ad esempio, alla vecchia Urss ???


In realtà io pensavo a ex jugoslavia, Ungheria e Balcani...  Però forse anche la vecchia URSS


----------



## Ecate (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> La prima fase forse.. *poi si mescolano i vari credo. E alla fine del credo originario non resta più nulla se non qualche storia per mettere a letto i nipoti.*
> Quando vivi, e i tuoi figli pure nascono e crescono in un sistema culturale diverso non può essere altrimenti.
> L'identità originaria poi la tirano fuori nel caso si sentano, per un qualche motivo minacciati. Se c'è il pane in tavola per tutti e le disparità sono tenute entro limiti tollerabili non si sentono minacciati.
> 
> ...


non ne sono molto convinta
cattolici e protestanti convivono in USA da un bel po' senza aver fatto ciò che è stato fatto in Irlanda 
gli Zoroastriani sono stati quasi annientati in Iran, invece in India si sono integrati perfettamente. 
La convivenza deve essere però regolata da valori condivisi.

Gli scontri secondo me ci sono laddove i valori non sono condivisi. L'etica comportamentale deve essere condivisa.


----------



## brenin (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il grassetto è la chiave, credo. E l'annacquamento mi può pure piacere se significa smussare l'integralismo. In questo modo le religioni diventano qualcosa di più intimistico o di più tradizionale, lasciando più libertà all'indole del singolo.
> Poi è vero, il potere di consumo è il valore di molti orfani della religione e dei valori imposti. Nell'est Europa caduto il comunismo e l'egualitarismo etnico religioso le popolazioni liberatesi dal "giogo" si sono reimmerse  nelle rispettive identità etnico religiose e quando non c'erano più se le sono reinventate. Mc donald e commercio sono idolatrati tanto quanto e i sentimenti antiamericani non sono più il rifiuto del consumismo spinto ma il frutto dell'orgoglio identitario.
> Si rifiuta quel tipo di consumismo, quel modello culturale, non il modello consumista tout court.
> almeno, così io ho percepito


Hai ragione, a mio avviso, quando scrivi di sentimenti antiamericani ( mi riferisco alla vecchia Urss, realtà che conosco abbastanza bene ). La spinta al consumismo - direi "esasperata" nelle nuove generazioni che non hanno conosciuto il vecchio regime - è evidente e sotto gli occhi di tutti; diverso discorso per le vecchie generazioni,reduci da anni di regime, ancora poco avvezze ( uso un eufemismo ) a tutti i gadgets tecnologici/consumistici  e legati -  nella perenne incertezza del futuro ( sentimento atavico in qualsiasi cittadino sovietico dai 50 anni in avanti ) , ad "accumulare" dollari ( ora anche euro ) nella classica "banka " ( barattolo di vetro ) da tenere ben nascosta in casa.
Quando poi parli di orgoglio identitario, sempre in ambito ex Urss, sfondi una porta aperta. Ed è questo orgoglio identitario ( ovvero alta considerazione di sè stessi ) che l'Occidente ancora non riesce a percepire con tutte le nefaste conseguenze del caso.


----------



## Ecate (27 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai ragione, a mio avviso, quando scrivi di sentimenti antiamericani ( mi riferisco alla vecchia Urss, realtà che conosco abbastanza bene ). La spinta al consumismo - direi "esasperata" nelle nuove generazioni che non hanno conosciuto il vecchio regime - è evidente e sotto gli occhi di tutti; diverso discorso per le vecchie generazioni,reduci da anni di regime, ancora poco avvezze ( uso un eufemismo ) a tutti i gadgets tecnologici/consumistici  e legati -  nella perenne incertezza del futuro ( sentimento atavico in qualsiasi cittadino sovietico dai 50 anni in avanti ) , ad "accumulare" dollari ( ora anche euro ) nella classica "banka " ( barattolo di vetro ) da tenere ben nascosta in casa.
> Quando poi parli di orgoglio identitario, sempre in ambito ex Urss, sfondi una porta aperta. Ed è questo orgoglio identitario ( ovvero alta considerazione di sè stessi ) che *l'Occidente ancora non riesce a percepire* con tutte le nefaste conseguenze del caso.


Io penso che in questo momento l'Europa e gli USA  capiscano un gran poco delle altre culture. L'occidente pieno di sensi di colpa per le varie malefatte, dal colonialismo ai vari genocidi, si è spogliato dell'orgoglio identitario ma non delle sue proiezioni culturali idealistiche e nostalgiche.


----------



## brenin (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io penso che in questo momento l'Europa e gli USA  capiscano un gran poco delle altre culture. L'occidente pieno di sensi di colpa per le varie malefatte, dal colonialismo ai vari genocidi, si è spogliato dell'orgoglio identitario ma non delle sue proiezioni culturali idealistiche e nostalgiche.


In primis metterei gli Usa, l'Europa "unita"  esiste solo sulla carta..... di certo per inettitudine nostra - e non solo quello - ci siamo lasciati coinvolgere dallo " Zio Sam "in un qualcosa  di ingestibile non solo per noi, ma anche - e soprattutto - dagli stessi americani ( Siria ed Ucraina per citarne solo due , evitando - per quanto ovvio - il Medio Oriente ) .


----------



## Ecate (27 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> In primis metterei gli Usa, l'Europa "unita"  esiste solo sulla carta..... di certo per inettitudine nostra - e non solo quello - ci siamo lasciati coinvolgere dallo " Zio Sam "in un qualcosa  di ingestibile non solo per noi, ma anche - e soprattutto - dagli stessi americani ( Siria ed Ucraina per citarne solo due , evitando - per quanto ovvio - il Medio Oriente ) .


Sono molto d'accordo


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> In realtà io pensavo a ex jugoslavia, Ungheria e Balcani...  Però forse anche la vecchia URSS


Mettiamoci anche l'Ucraina.


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mettiamoci anche l'Ucraina.


Sì, decisamente.


----------



## brenin (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mettiamoci anche l'Ucraina.


Li gli americani l'han fatta grossa........


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> In realtà io pensavo a ex jugoslavia, Ungheria e Balcani...  Però forse anche la vecchia URSS


Ungheria?  nel senso della Grande Ungheria?


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Li gli americani l'han fatta grossa........


non gli "americani".  Obama ed Hillary Clinton.   una volta tanto che gli autori del disastro hanno un nome ed un cognome chiari, usiamoli.


----------



## brenin (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non gli "americani".  Obama ed Hillary Clinton.   una volta tanto che gli autori del disastro hanno un nome ed un cognome chiari, usiamoli.


Bella coppia..... comunque rappresentante del popolo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Bella coppia..... comunque rappresentante del popolo


Quoto che è lo stesso che era guidato dai Bush, per dire  Ah proposito BLair  si è scusato preventivamente, per la guerra in Iraq, che vede principi della strategia lui è soprattutto Bush  L"illuminato.


----------

